# security always shows open??

## FizzyWidget

Has anyone here had this little issue where you can be using wpa/2 but it always shows as security mode:open

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"phoenix"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: mac addy

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:long line of numbers and letters here [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=87/100  Signal level:-34 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  essid="phoenix"

  proto=WPA2

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk=64 digits here

  priority=2

}

```

can anyone shed some light on this? should i need to be concerned? should i go back to wired? (took me long enough to get wireless working so i would rather not!!!)

----------

## Wormo

No, don't be concerned. "Open" does not mean your WPA is disabled, it means you are able connect without authenticating to the access point (access point may have other methods of restricting service to certain clients, e.g. only allowing certain MAC addresses)

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.driver-loader/551/match=open+mode+security

----------

## FizzyWidget

phew - yes i have it set to only allow certain MAC addresses on wireless

----------

## Wormo

Sounds like you're all set then   :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

For a real offender, MAC filtering is completely useless. I would dump this setting and make my life easier when new hardware comes to play.

----------

## FizzyWidget

nothing you do will make any difference if someone wants to get in - mac restriction - static ips, don't broadcast,  but why make it real easy for them  :Wink: 

----------

## overkll

AFAIK the "Security Mode:" output is only used with WEP.  If a WEP key is used, then it won't display "Open".  So if one is NOT using WEP, then the security mode will always be shown as open.  As long as you have output for "Encryption Key" using WPA/WPA2, you're set.

----------

